# Falling through caught on film



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

This is why common sense must be used

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de...-falling-through-ice-into-lake?autoStart=true


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

So let's go fish right on the crappy ice right at the edge of open water. Who's in? I've got a camera!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I mean you can't fix stupid, well....that might


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow!!!.. I think I have seen it all now... Thanks for posting that.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

...And his buddy is laughing when the guy falls thru. 

*Yep. STUPID for both*


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

The guy doesnt need an auger, he has a SLEDGEHAMMER!!!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I mean you can't fix stupid, well....that might


True!!!! Can't fix insane either! Never ice fish near open water, duh!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bill Engvall would have a field day with this one.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

wow....all I can say....wow


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder if he went back out there and got his pole ?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The guys are on probably 1 or 2 inches of ice fishing 15 feet from completely open water. Natural selection at its finest


----------

